# Burton Vapor Wide vs. Burton Custom X Wide



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm planning a raid on the Burton store to get myself a new board. These two models are jumping off the wall. Anyone have any experience riding either one? What are the pros/cons for each? Thanks...


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

If you like to jib at all go with the custom. If you don't like to jib or don't jib then either could be a sweet ride. A little more detail on your style of riding would be useful but the jib question here should be your overlying decision maker as the Vapor is expensive and hard to fix not making it a really good jib stick.


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

Theres not a lot the vapor will do that the custom x wont be just as good at. As the above poster said, the custom is better suiterd to the park but the vapor is more geared towards freeriding (altho not by very much imo, the custom x is still a brilliant board for freeriding on)

The vapor is a very overbuilt and expensive board, it is a nice deck but not good value.

Travelling with a vapor would be nice tho, the thing is so light it would help a little with those baggage weight limits.


----------



## kquan (Dec 29, 2009)

I have experience on both boards, but neither wide.

The custom X, lightning fast turns, super good at high speeds, but I would say a little to stiff for park.

The Vapor on the other hand is a lil bit softer, but can do everything that the custom X can. I would actually say the vapor would be better for the park


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

The park argument is more about it being crazy to hit rails on a board as expensive as the vapor. Capability wise you are right tho.


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

gjsnowboarder said:


> If you like to jib at all go with the custom. If you don't like to jib or don't jib then either could be a sweet ride. A little more detail on your style of riding would be useful but the jib question here should be your overlying decision maker as the Vapor is expensive and hard to fix not making it a really good jib stick.


I don't jib at all. 

I mostly freeride, by a long shot, and spend a lot of that time on ungroomed areas. 

That said, I would like to occasionally have a run at the kicker lines in the park without having any qualms about it. 

I hope that helps?

I'm probably going to go for a 162... as I weigh nearly 80kg


----------



## kquan (Dec 29, 2009)

Just for free-riding and the occasional park, look at the Burton Custom X or the Supermodel X. The supermodel X is a little better when you arent going at super high speeds, but want to have the same speed and response through pow. Its much more of a freestyle board, and definitely not park usable. The Custom X is a great powder board also and you can hit the park with it. It is a little stiff for rails though.

Burton's ICS system is great also. I dont know if it was just me, but I felt that the board had a lot better "feel" with the EST system


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

thetraveler said:


> I don't jib at all.
> 
> I mostly freeride, by a long shot, and spend a lot of that time on ungroomed areas.
> 
> ...


Custom X is perfect for what you want, its a sick board to boost off kickers with as well as being an excellent freeride board.

I'd go a little shorter than 162, I weigh 85 kg's and my 158 Custom I feel is maybe 2cm's too short for hard charging but its good for everything else, I want a Custom X for my next board and if I get one I will be getting a 159ish length. Especially since you want a wide board, I'd keep it shorter than the 162 given your weight. 

What size boots do you wear?

As nice as the Vapor is, I just don't see it being good value unless you drive a Ferrari.


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

kquan said:


> The supermodel X is a little better when you arent going at super high speeds, but want to have the same speed and response through pow. Its much more of a freestyle board, and definitely not park usable.


hey kquan,

thanks for the input. i just can't make sense of this sentence: "its much more of a freestyle board, and definitely not park usable." isn't that a contradiction in terms? 

to clarify, which one of the two is better for freeride + a little park?

...and you say supermodel X is better than custom X when you are not going really fast. is that because the supermodel X is less stiff?

thanks


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

Reede said:


> Custom X is perfect for what you want, its a sick board to boost off kickers with as well as being an excellent freeride board.
> 
> I'd go a little shorter than 162, I weigh 85 kg's and my 158 Custom I feel is maybe 2cm's too short for hard charging but its good for everything else, I want a Custom X for my next board and if I get one I will be getting a 159ish length. Especially since you want a wide board, I'd keep it shorter than the 162 given your weight.
> 
> ...


hey Reede,

I agree the Vapor is pricey. I just had a feeling they will have some decent discounts at the store by the time I get down there (May).

In terms of length, I'm kind of going by the manufacturers guides on that one. Burton say the 159 wide custom X is for 59-81kg. With 80kg I am on the very top of that range. For the 162 wide custom x the guide is 68kg - 91kg. With 80kg I am smack bang in the middle of that range. To me it kinda seems more natural to go for the 162 in this case? 

Boot size 12 (46 EU) but I'm gonna fit into 11.5 (45EU)


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Don't even consider either board for the park. The regular Custom is a good park board. The Custom X is a free-ride/pipe board. Custom X and Vapor both will suck on jibs. Why would you anyway? They're both pretty expensive. The good thing about the Custom X is that you can get great deals on it. The Vapor on the other hand will still be pretty damn expensive.

If money is not an object to you, get the Vapor. It is a lighter Custom X. Trust me, you're going to like the weight on that thing.

Otherwise, just get the Custom X. Both of these boards are on the stiff end of the spectrum which gives them excellent freeriding ability. Both also pop off jumps with a highly satisfying feel. I love the feel. Bombing down runs is also fun.

If you want to hit rails in the park, you need a softer board. If you are only going to hit jumps in the park, then the Vapor or Custom X will be perfect.

You are borderline wide with your boot size. It would be a good idea to take your boots to the store and step on the board. If they could let you mount some bindings and allow you to strap in, that would be even better. Check your toe and heel overhang afterwards. I'm pretty sure you'll need a wide though.

Also, you are around 177lbs. That's around my weight. I ride a 158 for all-mountain use. 162 big for you. 156-158 is the best freeride range for you.


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

Leo said:


> Also, you are around 177lbs. That's around my weight. I ride a 158 for all-mountain use. 162 big for you. 156-158 is the best freeride range for you.


I see here and on the mountains lots of people prefer to opt for shorter boards in spite of weight and length guides issued by manufacturers. Is that because riders prefer an easier ride by going shorter or because manufacturers are getting their weights and lengths wrong (and then there must be a reason why they are getting it wrong)? Anyone have any clue why this contradiction keeps popping up?

I currently ride the 165 Nitro Magnum - big, wide board and no complaints. 156 sounds crazy short. I don't think I would go that short even in the park?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

thetraveler said:


> I see here and on the mountains lots of people prefer to opt for shorter boards in spite of weight and length guides issued by manufacturers. Is that because riders prefer an easier ride by going shorter or because manufacturers are getting their weights and lengths wrong (and then there must be a reason why they are getting it wrong)? Anyone have any clue why this contradiction keeps popping up?
> 
> I currently ride the 165 Nitro Magnum - big, wide board and no complaints. 156 sounds crazy short. I don't think I would go that short even in the park?


Trust me, 156 is still pretty long for park riding at our weight (Remember, I weigh a little more than you at 180lbs). That is if you are doing jibs. For jumps a 156 is perfect. I wouldn't go over 159 for an all-mountain board unless I am riding powder.

You are within the range, even if it's on the top of the manufacturer's suggested range. These are just suggestions to give you an idea of where to start. If you go shorter than the scale, the board will flex slightly softer. If you go over the scale, the board will flex slightly stiffer.

On a 158w, you'll be stable and have more control over the board. Believe me, you'll feel the difference coming off a 165.


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

Go with Leo's suggestion for board length. Just to give an idea if I was to get the Vapor or the Custom X I would be looking at 159 or above for a free-ride machine but I weigh in at 215 pounds and 6'0". You'll have a ton more fun. For Park riding I'm in the 157 to 159 range.

As for the question on Manf and board length vs weight discussion that one is easy. Take the BMI for instance. I'm considered overweight for my height but if you see my frame that isn't unhealthy. Samething happens with the board sizes. Everyone is a little different in length/ frame/height/ and weight. Add that in with riding style and you get the big variance. Because boarders tend to be able to do slower speed tricks and explorer tighter terrain the smaller board than suggested is what happens vs skiers where the ski size usually increases with abilities.


----------



## elheffe (Apr 23, 2010)

sorry if i'm raiding your response board, but i've gotta wee question too. i'm checkin out the custom X too. What is the difference for park riding between the Custom and the Custom X?


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

elheffe said:


> sorry if i'm raiding your response board, but i've gotta wee question too. i'm checkin out the custom X too. What is the difference for park riding between the Custom and the Custom X?


The Custom X is a lot stiffer. It's better for high speed turns and hitting jumps with than the Custom, but its not very good for buttering and jibbing with.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Reede said:


> The Custom X is a lot stiffer. It's better for high speed turns and hitting jumps with than the Custom, but its not very good for buttering and jibbing with.


Bingo!
/10char


----------



## hayden907 (Apr 14, 2010)

Don't buy a vapor, they are WAY overpriced, I wouldn't want to be riding something that's $1,000 even if I did have the money


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

hayden907 said:


> Don't buy a vapor, they are WAY overpriced, I wouldn't want to be riding something that's $1,000 even if I did have the money


Pretty horrible advice there. Why are you preventing someone from buying a board that they can afford just because you can't? You can obviously find older Vapors for the price of a new Custom X. It's a great board regardless of price. Would I personally get one? Yea, if I could afford it. But I can't, so I won't. If he can afford it, more power to him. If I was well off and deciding between an X and a Vapor, I'd definitely get the Vapor. Why wouldn't I want a lighter board?

People around here act like they never buy anything that is overpriced. I guarantee that half of the snowboarders around here paid too much for their flat screen TV, Xbox, and games and controllers.


----------



## hayden907 (Apr 14, 2010)

Leo said:


> Pretty horrible advice there. Why are you preventing someone from buying a board that they can afford just because you can't? You can obviously find older Vapors for the price of a new Custom X. It's a great board regardless of price. Would I personally get one? Yea, if I could afford it. But I can't, so I won't. If he can afford it, more power to him. If I was well off and deciding between an X and a Vapor, I'd definitely get the Vapor. Why wouldn't I want a lighter board?
> 
> People around here act like they never buy anything that is overpriced. I guarantee that half of the snowboarders around here paid too much for their flat screen TV, Xbox, and games and controllers.


Your right it is bad advice. That being said, it is an expensive board and if you weren't going to stay exclusively in the pipe and on kickers, I would worry a lot about damaging the board, especially if you are doing a lot of ungroomed trails, which it sounds like that's what he mostly rides.


----------

